# Calculo de Frecuencias en Circuito Ecualizador Activo



## guidogio (Mar 2, 2009)

Buenas, estoy haciendo un ecualizador para bajo pero parto de uno para guitarra, lo que necesito es cambiar los valores de las frecuencias de corte pera que sea util para bajo.
Estas son las frecuencias del original(para guitarra)
2Khz
1Khz
500hz
250hz
125hz
62hz

A estas las quiero pasar, algunas son repetidas asique para esas no hay problema:
10Khz
5Khz
2Khz
800hz
125hz
62hz

si pueden pasarme los valores de Capacitores Y Resistencias se lo agradeceria y sino si pueden pasenme la formula para calcularlos


muchas gracias


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 2, 2009)

Fijate si este te sirve. Por lo menos vas a poder rescatar los valores.


----------



## guidogio (Mar 2, 2009)

es me sirve es el mismo circuito practicamente, por eso me faltarian los valores de capacitores y resistencias para ecualizar las frecuencias: 800hz, 5Khz y 10Khz
si sabes como sacarlos pasamelos
gracias

pd: sabes como es el nombre del filtro?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2009)

El filtro es un Butterworth pasaaltos (el pasabajos es igual, pero con los condensadores y resistencias invertidos).
Ecualizar frecuencias más altas para hacer sonar un bajo, la verdad no tiene sentido. No sé exactamente dónde estarán las frecuencias de trabajo de los bajos, pero seguro que mucho más allá de los 2KHz no van a ir.
Se calculan con fc=1/(2*pi*R*C), por si las querés modificar.
Estos tienen una leve diferencia entre los valores de los C por una cuestión particular, pero si te fijás guardan la misma relación "el de abajo" de uno con "el de arriba" del de la derecha. Si la mantenés, vas a tener la misma respuesta pero con distinta frecuencia central.

Saludos


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 2, 2009)

Maestro San Cacho, siempre con una fórmula salvadora a mano! Fijate que en los opamp de la salida los valores de resistencias son constantes, lo que tendrías que hacer es jugar con los valores de los cerámicos y electrolíticos que van en serie desde la entrada (+) hasta adelante de la resistencia de 330Ω que va en la salida de cada operacional (tenés que agregar un par de operacionales ¿no?) El esquema es un Ibanez Bass Equalizer BE7. Salutes.


----------



## guidogio (Mar 2, 2009)

Las frecuencias altas son para que se esuche más, por ejemplo el sonido del los dedos cuando pistan los trastes o cuando tocas una cuerda. 

En ésta parte del circuito yo hago : 1 / (2*pi*(CA2+CB2)*(1k+220k)) y me da 1,76hz, y me tendría que dar 125hz, estoy usando mal la fórmula? O es otra?

Gracias por su ayuda y muchas gracias por la fórmula.


----------



## chepachon (Jul 15, 2009)

yo tambien tengo la misma duda, he probado algunas formulas queriendo comprobar con varios circuitos que e encontrado de ecualizadores y ninguno coincide....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

A ver si por acá lográs lo que querés...

Esta es la página de inicio.
No revisé mucho, ni usé el calculador que ofrecen ahí, pero parece bonito.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 15, 2009)

Chepachon: Cada filtro tiene su propia formula, si probas con la primera que encontras es logico que de cualquier cosa.
El pibe del mensaje #7 queria aplicar f = 1/(2*pi*R*C) y sumo las resistencias y los condensadores para meterlos en la formula de alguna manera. Ni formula es esa ni lo que hizo tiene sentido.


----------



## crimson (Jul 15, 2009)

Voy a tratar de arrimar un ejemplo. Supongamos en la figura un filtro a girador para 1KHz sacado de un equipo comercial. Uno discreto sería como el de la izquierda, con un capacitor de 220nF y una bobina de 115mHy. Con el girador habría que simular entonces ésta inductancia. Tenemos que en los giradores L= r1 x r2 x C 
 En este caso: L:  470 x 68 000 x 0,000 000 003 9    L= 0,12 Hy  L= 120 mHy  (bastante aproximado)
 En el dibujo tenemos la fórmula de Thomson, clásica para la resonancia y debajo la fórmula de  la inductancia para cada frecuencia. En este caso f= MHz  C=pF  y L= uHy   tendríamos f= 0,001MHz (1KHz) al cuadrado = 0,000001 
C= 220 000 pF (220nF)  por lo tanto  L= 25 330 / (0,000001 x 220 000)  =  115 136,36 uHy o lo que es lo mismo: 
115mHy. ¡pero con el Güorkbench es más fácil!  Saludos C


----------



## javier-bg (Ene 28, 2012)

Perdón si la respuesta es un poco atrasada jeje. Los circuitos que usa para ecualizar son del tipo girador (simular un inductor con un operacional, resistencias y capacitores).
La frecuencia de corte para cada filtro es 1 / [2*pi*√(R1*R2*Ca*Cb)]. Jugando con esos valores cambias la frecuencia de corte.
Se tiene que mantener la relación R1 >> R2, en este caso R1 es 220K y R2 1K

Espero te sirva, saludos!


----------

